# Look who is visiting us today! *video*



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Chaotic. Here is a quick video. She is teeny tiny. Ruby is 3.6 pounds and she looks a giant by comparison.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooooooo I love her!! What a cutie pie. LOL at Hope's reaction. Soo do you think you can resist her? I think she's pretty irresistible myself. hehe.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nice video.... looks like they are having a fun time!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

AAHHHHHH I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Karen you have GOT to get her!!!!!!!! :hello1::blob5::love1: :headbang: :cheer: :dance: :tongue1::foxes_207::blob8::angel13:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is early yet but both my quiet hubby and Hope seem overwhelmed. She is absolutely gorgeous, I do have to say!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Max was sitting on my lap watching the video with me. I think he wants to play, too! 

She's cute as a button! It's gonna be hard to say no, I bet! 

Got to love Hope's reaction to the whole thing. Looks like she's thinking... Mamma, what have you done now?!?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So darn cute...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aww she is the perfect size for them! I hope you get her.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I love her! So does Ruby by the looks of it! You've got to keep her! Lol.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

that is so cute all 3 of them. Bless them


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She is soo cute!! And Ruby likes her! LOL on Hope's reaction! :-D


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable!!! I just love her spunk!! I see Ruby does too  Hope will come around....but that may take more than 1 day


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Hope would come around too. If you really like and want her, I personally think it would work out in the end. Hope and Wilma could end up the best of buddies even.  I can understand if you think it's too much overall too though. Good luck with your decision, Karen.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is an angel! Overall, it looks like they're doing really well together...Chaos and all!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet Hope will come around. When we first brought Penny home, Lion wanted nothing to do with her! He would growl whenever she came near, but now they are the best of friends


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

She is just adorable! Poor little Hope, she's just not sure what to think.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

A couple of pics. Oh, how I wish she was truly pad trained! 



















Look how giant Ruby looks! haha!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG she is adorable! She really looks to fit in well. Honestly...it's so hard to make a decision on whether she'll "fit in" in one...or even two, three, four days. Not saying to keep her no matter what but be sure to know some dogs take a bit to adjust to additions. Like what was mentioned...Hope & she could become best buds in a couple weeks. But really...she's so happy & outgoing by the looks--she has great energy! And of course is adorable!! She also compliments your girls PERFECTLY...OMG I can't get over it. LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is darling!! She is so cute that I can hardly stand it. We have to decide by 8:30 tomorrow morning or make a 6 hour round trip drive after that as the breeder would have returned home.

I worry because husband (who is SUPER sweet, patient and basically thinks whatever I think is a good idea, bless him) seems very overwhelmed. Our girls are 100% pad trained. Never any potty except on the pad or outside if we take them. This one, OF COURSE, does not know our house, our routine, etc., etc. so has peed everywhere BUT the pad. Hubby said, "we get to do this all over again" as he walked through the room with me sitting on the floor with a big bottle of Nature's Miracle. And we would. It only took Ruby 2 weeks to catch on and she was 14 weeks. Hard to say if an 8 month old would be quicker or slower. The potty thing was the only thing he ever complained about with the other two, and of course, here we are...again (I know this is what he is thinking). We are so fortunate that our two sleep through the night but if they do need to potty, they toddle down their pillow ramp, come out and potty and come right back to bed. We are spoiled!!

I want to make the best decision. The up side is that the breeder made it clear that this was a trial and she was teary-eyed handing her to me so I need to consider that we CAN return her as an option.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, well obviously potting will take time & adjusting to ANY new dog regardless of age. To think it wouldn't be an issue would be silly. Whether she learns quickly or not is 1) up to how your approach to potty training is (obviously it must be good if your girls learned quickly  ) & 2)her personality/how she learns. 

I don't want to sound rude because I totally am not meaning to be but did you guys not think of this? For me this wouldn't even be a point of deciding whether or not to keep her or not because it is 100% workable. But that is me I guess. Good dogs take work...they rarely come all trained.  I say keep an open mind. If things don't work out a few weeks down the road & she seems impossible to work with (which I couldn't imagine!)...I am sure the breeder would still take her back. 

I say give the girls a break & a chance--she is in a new place with new people & new dogs. Away from her mama & other play mates. I am sure she is overwhelmed as well as you guys...just keep an open mind so you don't have any regrets either way.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! I agree. He seems overwhelmed by 3 in general. The potty issue is an easy one for him to sort of tie his overwhelmed-ness to. He asked if I asked if she was pad trained. We were told yes but again, to their pad, at their house...that is different than here. 

I did not have time to get a sling to carry her (none of our harnesses are small enough for her) so he went to car show with a neighbor instead of the girls and I.

When he gets home we will talk and I will make him make the decision. I do not want him to feel resentful toward me or her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's pretty normal to have that feeling of reluctance when a new baby is in the mix. I know I felt that with ALL our dogs... after being so excited, and then you get them home and they cry... or they pee on the carpet... or they chew up something... or the old dog doesn't seem to like the new one, etc.... and you think "OH BROTHER! I've made a mistake!" But each time, with every dog we've ever had, after an adjustment period for them and for us - it all seems to work out. But you haven't bonded yet with Wilma. She's brand new. And of course it seems overwhelming. But I would say to really take your time and think it through. Just a day doesn't seem enough to make a decision that will last 15+ years. Maybe you could keep her a week or two and see? I'm sure the breeder would take her back, as Heather pointed out. 

But gosh - she is just ADORABLE! And she seems so sweet and friendly, which isn't always the case! She could be sitting there shaking, scared to death. Instead she's jumped right in and seems to be loving it at your house! That says a lot for how she has been raised and loved by the family before you. 

I'll be waiting to see what you and your hubby decide!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg I loveeeee ruby!!!!


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

LoL Hope says "BORING"


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

two weeks and they'll be all sleeping together... It's normal to have the jitters for all concerned. She's a cutie and looks like she's full of spunk...looks like Ruby and she took to each other like two peas in a pod...that might give Hope some rest...LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Karen, my chi mix lucy had absolutely NOTHING to do with leila for a solid month after i brought her home. And lucy is an extremely submissive dog. But she acted as if she didn't even see leila. Haha but after that she played like crazy with leila. All 4 of my dogs get along. So i don't think that would be an issue for you. 
As far as the training...that comes with any dog and unless you're never ever going to get another dog(and i'm betting you will)..you WILL have to go through it again.  She's got my vote! Hubby's are resilient..just look at mine. Hee hee!! Both my chis were a suprise and he got over it just fine. In fact he loves them both and doesn't even mind finn sleeping with us every night.
Good luck to you!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Omg she fits in so wwell! You must have her! Shes so adorable! Its lovely that she came to visit!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ohh she is a real cutie, looks like a lot of fun at your house! lol!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It has been fun and she is a sweetheart. 
In about 2 hours the breeder will call and I am so torn!

I am afraid that I have learned a few lessons. We wanted a tricolor in our next dog after our boy passed. We went to breeders and fell in love with Hope and Ruby without holding out for what we really wanted color-wise because they were darling and beautiful. Now, as was suggested here, I think even a deeply as I love my girls I still longed for a Tri. 

I also think I believed (because my girls are SUPER simple now) that we could handle a 3rd. If we are not selfish and are honest with ourselves, perhaps two people who still work full time outside the home may have their hands full, and should feel blessed and content with 2.

I also feel into the "cuteness trap" because she is so beautiful and precious. I could collect dogs all day if this was a true motivator.

All of that said, she is darling, we are fortunate enough to have the means for outstanding care in every way (emotional, financial, etc.) but I do ask how great I feel about having a service come in to check on them during the day since I am not here. I suppose the same struggle (on a different scale) a working mom feels about someone else caring for their child while they work.

I just do not know what is right for us...and her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Karen, if you don't keep her I have a feeling you're going to regret it & you will still long for that black tri. All dogs are work at first but there is always a light at the end of the tunnel & they adjust to YOUR schedule. The biggest key to achieving that is keeping that goal in mind & keeping it totally obtainable in your mind. Keep being open minded & optimistic. 

If you didn't feel you guys could handle a new addition--I have a feeling she wouldn't even be there to begin with.  In all honesty, having had several "new additions" myself, the way she's fitting in with your girls is amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!!! When we first brought Milo home when it was just Matilda...he tried attacking her for a couple days. LOL Trust me...he almost went back but the breeder talked us into giving it a week. Obviously things changed & after a couple days they were best friends. But yikes...seeing Ruby & Wilma playing like they were is really great. 

What is best for Wilma...heck you obviously spoil your dogs like mad...take perfect care of them. I'd say she'd be in fine hands with you. LOL Granted I'm sure the breeder would find another suitable home for her if you decide not to keep her.

I don't envy you right now...it's not easy. I do agree with Tracy though in they always seem to "work out" even though there are always doubts. Good luck this morning. I hope the decision ends up being an easy one...and that there are no regrets either way.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh how cute. Pico watched the video with me. He feels like a Giant at 7.5#!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is OURS!! We could not take her back. 

Thank you for all the reality checks, good points and encouragement. Now all of them (except the new one who does not know any better) is back on potty pads and are being nice and behaving. 

She has a vet appointment in the morning although she came with statement of health for breeder's vet. 

She has the sweetest personality and is a major snuggler. Of course I will post more pics and videos.

Thank you all again for getting my head in the right place with this. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hurray! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats! What a great addition! Can't wait to hear more about him/her...


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Boy can I relate! Our ACD/BC/Mix Gilda loves other dogs so it seemed a good idea to get a second one. Pico, the 2 year old (?) Chi mix came to us advertised as 'crate trained, and house-broken'. He was neither! Suddenly, our routines were disrupted, the Nature's Miracle bottle was always out, and I was sooo ready to return him to the rescue! If he and Gilda didn't get along so well, I may have! Around the 2 week mark, I couldn't even joke about sending him back anymore! And now, at the 3-month mark, he is fitting in great and is housebroken unless we leave him. Congrats on Wilma! With time, all will work out...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

YAY!!!! That's wonderful news, Karen! I'm so happy you decided to keep her! Just from the video you can tell what a sweet, loving, and fun personality she has.  I know you will be thrilled with your decision. I can't wait to hear more about her and see more pics!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

YES! Such great news! Everything will just take time, and you know that! It will all be perfect soon enough! Your hubby won't be as overwhelmed, and I am sure that Hope will begin playing with her and everything will be just great!

Congratulations! This is awesome! All of you, I'm sure, will be so happy together!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is soooooooooo cute!!! So glad you are keeping her. Have you weighed her yet? For my next Chi, which may be awhile, I really want a Tri color that is 2-3 lbs full grown. Lacey here is my next dream Chi...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Lacey and Brody are mine as well!

She is 8 months and weighs an even 3 lbs. Took her to our vet on Monday. She is tiny compared to even Ruby who is 3.6 lbs. and seemed so dainty!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

How cute is Eden?!!!!! Love her and she gut such a cute waggy tail


----------

